# Life in Rivendell



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

So since I have a regular blog. I'm going to make a blog here about my fish Gildor Inglorion and his home in my tank called Rivendell.

It starts on February 9 when my daughter and I went to Petco. We were looked at all the Betta fish and we saw one that was really pretty but weren't sure what to call his color. He was flaring and trying to attack his neighbor through the plastic.

My daughter is 6 and loves blue and noticed the ends of this strange colored fishes tail were blue! She immediately declared that he was a magic fish and we needed him! After watching him close and checking him out I decided to get him! He looked really healthy. I was pondering a name and decided Gildor Inglorion. Thus his tank would now be known at Rivendell.

Gildor is settling in well and seems to be enjoying his new home. He loves his food and is a very fun fish. I was at first worried that the decoration in his tank was too big but he seems to enjoy sleeping atop the head. 

Thus concludes chapter 1 of Life in Rivendell


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

I switched on Gildor's filter today! It doesn't seem to bug him at all. We're having issues with Amonia because the tank isn't cycled so I bought some Amonia clear and I'll use it today and then in 3 days I'll do a 100% water change. I want to wait a few days since I just got him into the tank and I don't want him stressed.

He's a funny little fish! I put my finger in the tank and he came up and was swimming around my finger


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

100% water changes can be stressful too. i suggest changing up to 20% on a normal change and 50% max if testing reveals anything really off. 

maybe can you post pictures of your adventure? :wink:


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

onefish2fish said:


> 100% water changes can be stressful too. i suggest changing up to 20% on a normal change and 50% max if testing reveals anything really off.
> 
> maybe can you post pictures of your adventure? :wink:


Thank you onefish2fish!! I really appreciate it! I do want to give him a break which is why I'll do the ammonia clear stuff now and then in a few days I can do a 20 or 50% change 

I will definitely share photos during our next adventure. He's a funny fish  He seems really happy and was blowing me some bubbles earlier :-D


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Gildor is very pretty. And I like his tank statue! LOL @ sleeping on its head. 

I met a man from Rapa Nui not long ago, interesting fellow. Had tribal tattoos and a beautiful gold pendant his parents made for him with the family 'totem' on it. Always wanted to go there. 

And awh, 'magic fish'. Six is such a lovely age. Thirteen is somewhat less delightful, but at least I can steal her nail polish. :twisted:


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

O.O Rivendell!

...... I think that..... I might need to name my sorority tank lothlorien.... you have inspired me and my crazy LOTR fandom love


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Aus said:


> Gildor is very pretty. And I like his tank statue! LOL @ sleeping on its head.
> 
> I met a man from Rapa Nui not long ago, interesting fellow. Had tribal tattoos and a beautiful gold pendant his parents made for him with the family 'totem' on it. Always wanted to go there.
> 
> And awh, 'magic fish'. Six is such a lovely age. Thirteen is somewhat less delightful, but at least I can steal her nail polish. :twisted:


I would love to visit Easter Island someday but my dream get away is to New Zealand. My daughter's ashes were scattered there into the sea by a very dear friend.

Six is a fun age  LOL


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> O.O Rivendell!
> 
> ...... I think that..... I might need to name my sorority tank lothlorien.... you have inspired me and my crazy LOTR fandom love


You totally should! <3


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Blue lights means bedtime for Gildor. Last night I wanted to give Gildor a break but also I wanted to be able to read the thermometer. Right now we're on a trial run. My room is kept at about 80 because I have chronic pain if I get cold. So far the tank temperature hasn't dropped below 81 and that's without a heater so I've not put one in yet. So I turned on the blue tank light and fell asleep.

When I woke up this morning Gildor was asleep on the statue head. So tonight I told Gildor it was bedtime and turned on his blue light. Now Rivendell is awash in beautiful shaded darkness and it's time for fishies to sleep.


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Gildor does NOT like water changes!!! We changed out 50% of his water today and he was ready to go to war with us!!! He was flaring at the siphon and swimming around like he was so so angry!!!!


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

We've had Gildor for 5 days and his tail is already looking so much better!!

Here he was the day we got him









And here he is today! 5 days later









He heals almost as fast as an elf yeah? LOL


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

My husband is pretty awesome. Yesterday he bought me a laptop for Vday. Why is this good? Now Gildor and I can surf the net together!!










He really likes Harry Potter fanfiction I've discover. And Ironically does NOT like Nuada from Hellboy 2


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Hooray for Gildor! Glad he's on the mend. 

I adore Hellboy - the movie, the character and Ron Perlman in the role (I have a secret crush on both, which makes me "very weird" in the eyes of some of my friends, idk why...). 

And I must respectfully disagree with Gildor on the Nuada issue. He's pretty darned awesome, imo!


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Aus said:


> Hooray for Gildor! Glad he's on the mend.
> 
> I adore Hellboy - the movie, the character and Ron Perlman in the role (I have a secret crush on both, which makes me "very weird" in the eyes of some of my friends, idk why...).
> 
> And I must respectfully disagree with Gildor on the Nuada issue. He's pretty darned awesome, imo!


I love you!! LOL I admit I am a TOTAL NUADA Fangirl!! Total awful and squeeing fangirl. 

I'm actually writing a fanfic involving Nuada


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I must admit a great deal of sympathy for the HB-universe elves. Stupid humans! When we will we ever learn!?

I'm also a massive Lovecraft fan, so those movies are the total package in fangirldom for me, lol.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Ai non du melon!

At least I think that is the proper spelling.

Glad to hear he is doing better, I'm betting he would love to meet Amethyst. (they do look alike).


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Aus said:


> I must admit a great deal of sympathy for the HB-universe elves. Stupid humans! When we will we ever learn!?
> 
> I'm also a massive Lovecraft fan, so those movies are the total package in fangirldom for me, lol.


LOL my friend pointed out

'Killing your father to be king isn't evil, it's politics' :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok! Gildor and Darcy met!! It was a very intense meeting of the two worlds.










She stared at him and he stared at her. For hours!










In other news today I plopped down next to Gildor's tank and he kept flaring at me! I could not figure out what was going on!! I went to change later after I spilled pop on my shirt. Took off my new bright blue shirt and he stopped flaring at me.

Gildor hates blue. Who would have guessed. Little turkey


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

We have a BUBBLE NEST IN RIVENDELL!!!!










It's massive and he seems so proud!!


----------

